# Mahi Mahi w/creamy shrimp and scallop sauce



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 lb mahi mahi fillet, cut into serving pieces
1/4 cup olive oil
1 tblsp minced garlic
1/4 tsp chopped fresh dill weed
salt and pepper to taste
2 tsp olive oil
2 tblsp white wine
1/4 cup thinly sliced shallots
1/4 cup diced raw scallops
1/4 cup bay shrimp cooked
1/2 cup heavy crem

Marinate fish for 2 hours in the 1/4 cup of olive oil, garlic, 1/8 tsp of the dill, salt and pepper. In a skillet, heat 1 tsp of the oilive oil. Cook fish for 2-3 mins on each side. Add 1 1/2 tblsp of the wind and cook for 1 more minute, place on serving plate. In a small skillet heat remaining 1 tsp of olive oil and add shallots and saute until lightly browned. Add scallops and cook for 1 min. Add shrimp and the remaining 1/2 tblsp of wine and cook for 1 min. Stir in cream and the remaining 1/8 tsp of dill and season with slat and pepper. Pour over fish.


----------

